# Breeder needed in california



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Someone on my maltese forum is looking to find a good breeder in california as she does not have any puppies at this time and one of her clients bought a puppy from her and her husband wants to get her a second one i believe for christmas -- i do not believe they want to breed the two though as they wanted one from her but again she does not have any puppies. I am not sure yet if they are in southern or northern california  but will find out but if you could help me out to help them that would be great


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Dec 7 2008, 07:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684674


> Someone on my maltese forum is looking to find a good breeder in california as she does not have any puppies at this time and one of her clients bought a puppy from her and her husband wants to get her a second one i believe for christmas -- i do not believe they want to breed the two though as they wanted one from her but again she does not have any puppies. I am not sure yet if they are in southern or northern california  but will find out but if you could help me out to help them that would be great[/B]


Sheila Riley is in CA. She is a good breeder. Several on SM have her pups. I do not know if this male is still available?http://www.maltaangelsmaltese.com/Puppies/index.htm


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

There are some great California breeders recommended in this thread:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=25707


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I believe, Stacy of Bellarata Maltese is in CA. Not sure what part, and she is also a SM Member  Annnnd her babies are beautiful!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Dec 8 2008, 03:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685354


> I believe, Stacy of Bellarata Maltese is in CA. Not sure what part, and she is also a SM Member  Annnnd her babies are beautiful!!![/B]


AGREED!! :yes:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Dec 8 2008, 02:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685354


> I believe, Stacy of Bellarata Maltese is in CA. Not sure what part, and she is also a SM Member  Annnnd her babies are beautiful!!![/B]



QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Dec 8 2008, 11:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685544


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Dec 8 2008, 03:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685354





> I believe, Stacy of Bellarata Maltese is in CA. Not sure what part, and she is also a SM Member  Annnnd her babies are beautiful!!![/B]


AGREED!! :yes:
[/B][/QUOTE]


aww thanks! :blush:


----------

